# V6 Model Engines...



## BlakeMcKee (Dec 15, 2010)

Just something to talk about, why are there so few V6 model engines? I think i've found a total of 2 before... Just wondering why the v6 is so unpopular... I mean, I know they get the gas mileage of a v8 put only have the power of a 4 banger but still, the V6 deserves appreciation too! . Or maybe I'm just dilutional and have passed up alot of V6 model engine references? 

PS: If any of you guys have some V6's on the shelf, I'd love to see them!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think most people build what they had or wish they had. I am working on a V8 because I have had a few hot rods with V8's. Just like them. I don't imagine there are too many guy's out there who miss the old V6.

If you like em, build one. Build what you like and this stuff will never get old.


----------



## kcmillin (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the V8 has a lot more appeal. It gives you something to say like "I built a V8!!" (Actually "I" did not) Although a V-6 would be just as impressive, the V-8 has nostalgia, and that easily recognizable name. When you hear v8, you think cool, V6 is like the V8's little brother who must have gotten mom's genes. :big:

Another thought I had is if your going to build a V-6, your 3/4 the way to a V-8, and really not much more work.

Kel


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 15, 2010)

BlakeMcKee  said:
			
		

> the V6 deserves appreciation too! .



I agree! I've had at least 6 GM V-6 3800's and loved every one! They got me every where I wanted to go, and they were great engines.

I had my share of V-8's too, and they got me in front of a judge, every one! Nothing but trouble. :big:

-MB


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 15, 2010)

For some reason, my favorite engine configuration is the old reliable inline six. 

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## tylernt (Dec 16, 2010)

I think it would be cool to make a V6 model with an "evenfire" split/offset pin crankshaft, like this:


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 16, 2010)

I want to do a 3 cylinder in-line diesel...like I have in my JD tractor.


----------



## agmachado (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm working on the design of a V6, with cylinders of 13mm diameter by 14mm stroke.

I hope to soon post some pictures.

tylernt, Do you have more pictures of the V6 crankshaft ? 

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## tylernt (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are a couple more shots:


----------



## Lakc (Dec 16, 2010)

Count the throws on my sig picture.


----------



## agmachado (Dec 16, 2010)

Ohh... great!

This will help me in design of the crankshaft in my project...

When more different angles I can get better!

Sure, Jeff!

Thanks,

Alexandre


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Dec 16, 2010)

Metal Butcher, I use to drive a v6 Monte Carlo and that baby would really get up and go, fairly decent gas mileage to boot. If I ever choose to replicate a v6, it would definitely be that one.

Lakc, are you in the middle of a v6 project? Show that puppy off .

Alexandre, looking forward to your thread and project. That is a really small bore size!!! Or am I mistaken?

When I get my shop setup up, I plan to work through sizes, first starting off with a Single cylinder 4 stroke. Then increasing cylinders there after, stopping at 8.. or maybe 12?... All in 1/4" scale.


----------



## Lakc (Dec 16, 2010)

BlakeMcKee  said:
			
		

> Lakc, are you in the middle of a v6 project? Show that puppy off .



Project formally called *classified* 8)

I have been in the middle of it for 13 years :'(

Maybe next..


----------

